# She's walking on sunshine now...



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, so I had Edy out with me in the living room, watching Scary Movie 3 (my favorite of the series), and we were doing flappies as usual... and then she suddenly... I dunno how to describe it; she kinda "folded" or something, like she was injured... and then she lost conciousness and went limp... Mom tried to feel her pulse and thought she could feel a faint pulse... I tried CPR (which I don't know perfectly; just kinda had an idea of it, but there was no time to look it up), and feeding her some applejuice from a syringe while Mom was on the phone with the nearest vet (I don't really like that clinic, but it's real close to our house and they do emergencies)... I put Edy in her carrier with some towels to keep her warm and comfy, and we rushed to the vet, me talking to her and pleading with her to stay with me, hoping it would be like that Futurama episode "The Sting" where they thought Leela would never wake up, but Fry kept talking to her, and then she did... but Edy...

Normally when I'm sad, I hold and pet her and she helps me feel better... but there's no one to do that now... Sunny and Snowy aren't tame, and Bullet I haven't yet had long enough to build the kind of bond that I had with Edy... and part of me thinks I should rehome them anyway because knowing my luck, they won't be around long if they stay with me, no matter how much I love them... I know this sounds odd, but it's because I love them so much that I'm afraid to get too close to them...

I didn't cry myself to sleep last night... but only because I didn't even get any sleep for fear of waking up to an empty cage...

I LOVE YOU, EDY!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Edy...I can't even imagine what it's like. I like to fool myself and think Baby will be here forever...


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

How awful, I'm so sorry.....poor Edy, may he RIP.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> and part of me thinks I should rehome them anyway because knowing my luck, they won't be around long if they stay with me, no matter how much I love them... I know this sounds odd, but it's because I love them so much that I'm afraid to get too close to them...



By the way- I know what you mean about being scared to get too close to them but you can't fear it because of how much joy they can bring. If you do decide to rehome them it's up to you but I say enjoy every moment like it's their last.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beloved Edy  I can't even imagine the pain you must be feeling, I wouldn't think about rehoming your other birds right now you don't want to make any decisions just yet when your going through so much hurt, give it some time and see how you feel.


----------



## Babi (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry about your loss. I know how you feel. We lost a baby a couple weeks ago. My fiance found her in the morning. It's hard but hang in there.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww that is harsh. I don't think it is anything you did. Keep trying. Not everything in this world is your fault. RIP Edy


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Edy.  I know how you feel about not wanting to feel too close, it's overwhelming to think of them being gone. It sounds like you did everything you could for her, and she had you holding her in her last moments. I know she would have appreciated that. RIP Edy.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know if I can even post here anymore... it's just too painful... all these pictures of people's tiels doing cute stuff...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynvh3o2EW2s I'm scared to walk in the front door... this is the chirp she always greets us with when we get home... now I'm finding myself whistling to her in a futile attempt to get her to whistle back... I know it won't work, but I want so badly for her to be there waiting for me like always...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVSxe99IPsc She'd turn her head to the side and close her eyes when I rubbed around her ears... possibly the cutest sight ever...









Soon after I first brought her home...









(don't worry, I was really careful to make sure she never touched any chocolate)

















































































She loved the Harrisons, and our shipment that we ordered just came today...




























I want my Edy... I want her back so badly...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I can totally understand if you don't want to post on here for awhile, but I do hope if thats what you do you will come back, its not always going to feel this bad I know you will never forget her but it will get easier in time to think about her and smile and remember the good times you had together. Edy was such a beautiful little girl RIP Edy


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Edy was beautiful and it looks like she brought you alot of joy. I'm sorry.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Iam sorry  Think of all the good times you had and how much she was worth it. Iam sure your other birds will come around


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Edy sure was beautiful. Did you buy a nice flower or something to remember her by? I always bury special pets under a pretty plant.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Bea said:


> Edy sure was beautiful. Did you buy a nice flower or something to remember her by? I always bury special pets under a pretty plant.


No... I don't usually do that... I'm terrible with plants. But the others are buried on the side of the house, where plants always grow anyway, aside from Harvey, who's buried in a pretty blue flowerpot with a fake rose in it... Edy... we haven't actually done anything yet, but we need to real soon (tomorrow, probably)... but it's so hard for me to think about...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> No... I don't usually do that... I'm terrible with plants. But the others are buried on the side of the house, where plants always grow anyway, aside from Harvey, who's buried in a pretty blue flowerpot with a fake rose in it... Edy... we haven't actually done anything yet, but we need to real soon (tomorrow, probably)... but it's so hard for me to think about...



I'm sorry...you should have a little ceremony. I couldn't be there when we buried Bella- it hurt too much. My mom did it a pretty velvet jelewry box under her roses. Then she bought this little angel holding a bird and put it there as a thombstone. It was really nice but I still get sad when I go home and pass by there. I have pictures and memories to remember her by, unfortunetly I wasn't obsessed with my camera then so I only have a few pics. It doesn't hurt as much now as it did back then (2/14/2005). RIP BELLA_ I will ALWAYS love u! 

RIP little EDY!


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.maj.com/gallery/shiney-mew/Birds/edyfree2.png


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> http://www.maj.com/gallery/shiney-mew/Birds/edyfree2.png












This was beatiful.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> This was beatiful.


Thanks... I posted it as a link because I forgot you could still view it at full size even though the board resized it... I printed it out and am going to have it laminated (or re-printed on photo paper, if I can find the photo paper)...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice, beautiful poem for a beautiful girl.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am so so sorry to hear about Edy. But you should think about the happy times you spent together. she is in heaven with every other cockatiel. Edy will be happy and be thinking about you every minute that she is in heaven.

I am so sorry.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, we finally got the ashes back (apparently they'd called before, but we didn't get the message because our cordless phone also died and we don't know how to get to messages on our other phone)... I got some clay for my birthday, so I can make a pretty urn... but this clay dries out, so I'll have to find some of my regular modelling clay and figure out the right design...


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't know if you would be able to find this stuff but its oven bake clay and its pretty good. Its called polymer clay. It somes in different brands like sculpy. I'd see if you could find that stuff and make a urn. You can get every creative with it and it comes in many colors.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You can try making a cockatiel statue, even paint it and put the ashes in there.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Actually, another idea I had was making a cockatiel plush and putting the ashes in a tiny plastic bag and put that in there in the middle of the stuffing... a clay urn, I'd worry about breaking, and I'm much more confident in my sewing skills than my sculpting skills when it comes to something precious and important like this (especially since I have to make sure all the ashes will fit)... I could've had it done by now, actually, but it hurts to even take the pattern out of the package and look at it... but I should anyway...


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

That's a terrible thing to happen. I'm sure Edy would love the fact that you made anything for her. Just do what you think would be the perfect thing to remember her by. She'll love whatever you do.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Mystry Mew said:


> Actually, another idea I had was making a cockatiel plush and putting the ashes in a tiny plastic bag and put that in there in the middle of the stuffing... a clay urn, I'd worry about breaking, and I'm much more confident in my sewing skills than my sculpting skills when it comes to something precious and important like this (especially since I have to make sure all the ashes will fit)... I could've had it done by now, actually, but it hurts to even take the pattern out of the package and look at it... but I should anyway...


Sounds like a good idea. That way whenever you get sad you can hug it and think of her.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Sounds like a good idea. That way whenever you get sad you can hug it and think of her.


Yeah... I thought of the idea when I made a practice sculpture with Sculpey and then realized I was petting it, but it wasn't soft...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a great idea  A plush toy. Iam sure Edy would love that.

RIP Edy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great ideas everyone, you should make something to remember Edy by. 

RIP Edy


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, the plushie's finished... it was hard and painful (once again, I found myself wishing for thimble gloves), but she deserves something this nice...




























A close-up of her name on the scarf...










...I'll always love you, Edy...


----------



## Tia (Nov 21, 2007)

That is absolutely brilliant Mystery Mew! It really is a fantastic way to remember Edy, and whenever you see it you can think of her and give it a cuddle. She would be very happy and is smiling down on you now.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

That is so well made, and I am sure Edy would have loved it and she will love it now looking at it from heaven 

 That is so great


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

You did a great job its something that will always be with you, what a wonderful tribute to Edy


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Again I am congratulating you on the lovely tribute


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Beautiful plush. Great way to keep her close.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a beautiful soft toy, and a great way to remember Edy.


----------

